# CIBC becomes first major Canadian bank to offer a Mobile Banking App for iPhone



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

CIBC announced its *CIBC Mobile Banking App* is available from the App Store, offering greater flexibility and choice for CIBC clients to bank on the go by becoming the first major bank in Canada to offer a mobile banking App for iPhone. The App gives CIBC clients the flexibility to use their iPhone or iPod touch to check account balances, transfer funds, pay bills and even send INTERAC Email Money Transfers.

“CIBC is proud to be the first major bank in Canada to offer our clients a Mobile Banking App to make banking with CIBC even more flexible on their iPhone,” said Sonia Baxendale, President CIBC Retail Markets. “Whether waiting for the bus, sitting in the bleachers at their child’s minor hockey game, or having a coffee at their local coffee shop, our clients can perform their day-to-day banking transactions conveniently and securely, anytime and from anywhere they can access the internet on their phones.”

The new Mobile Banking App also uses GPS technology in the iPhone to help clients find their nearest branch or ABM based on their current location.

“Our clients told us they want more flexibility to bank however and whenever they want and we’ve responded,” said Baxendale. “In addition to making day-to-day banking more flexible, clients can now use their iPhone to quickly find their nearest CIBC branch or ABM, a great tool when you are shopping, traveling, or looking for a branch across town or across the country.”

The CIBC Mobile Banking App is backed by CIBC’s award-winning Online Banking, named Canada’s “Best Consumer Internet Bank” by Global Finance magazine, and offers worry-free banking with the CIBC Online Security Guarantee. Additional enhancements to CIBC’s Mobile Banking offer will be announced in the coming months.

The CIBC Mobile Banking App is also available on the iPod Touch, which clients can use over a wi-fi connection. Clients can visit the App Store on iPhone and iPod touch or go to iTunes Store for a free download of the CIBC Mobile Banking App. Once downloaded, users will be asked to provide their CIBC debit card or credit card number and Online Banking password.

To view an online demonstration of the new CIBC Mobile Banking iPhone App, visit cibc.com/mobile.

With the launch of the new iPhone app, CIBC provides its clients with among the most extensive choice for banking across Canada with more than 1,070 branches including 7-day a week branch banking, 3,800 ABMS, 24-hour access through telephone banking, and online banking through CIBC - For What Matters.

“We are making substantial investments so that our clients have the ultimate in banking choice and flexibility whether they are visiting a branch, using an ABM, using telephone banking, banking online or when they are on the go with mobile banking,” said Baxendale.


----------



## okcomputer (Jul 18, 2005)

Good on CIBC - this looks like a fantastic app.

Now, how about RBC follows suit?


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

okcomputer said:


> Now, how about RBC follows suit?


And TD.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Lars said:


> And TD.


Email TD today and tell them if there isn't an iPhone app soon, you'll switch banks. That's what I'm doing.


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

Just tried it out for my CIBC VISA. Very nice interface, though I'd prefer it if it kept you perpetually logged in. For those that aren't losing their phones, it would be handy.


----------



## okcomputer (Jul 18, 2005)

John Clay said:


> Just tried it out for my CIBC VISA. Very nice interface, though I'd prefer it if it kept you perpetually logged in. For those that aren't losing their phones, it would be handy.


I'd be glad it doesn't keep you logged in... No one MEANS to lose their phone (or have it stolen), and it can happen to anyone. Even if you are protected by insurance and your bank, it's still going to be a huge pain if someone empties your accounts.


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

okcomputer said:


> I'd be glad it doesn't keep you logged in... No one MEANS to lose their phone (or have it stolen), and it can happen to anyone. Even if you are protected by insurance and your bank, it's still going to be a huge pain if someone empties your accounts.


Well, some are more prone to losing things than others. At any rate, I'd take the convenience over the potential hassle.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

That's what the Find my iPhone's feature is for, and my phone locks automatically after 5 minutes or something anyway.

I'll e-mail TD later.


----------



## Ants (May 6, 2003)

downloading and installing now.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Nice. And my bank too! I'm all over it.


----------



## Rukus (Aug 10, 2007)

This is a GREAT app, I'm loving it so far :clap:


----------



## lyonsnet (Feb 19, 2008)

RBC does have a mobile version of its online banking, accessible on iphone at RBC Mobile

It's not bad, my only complaint is you can send email transfers, but the payee needs to be setup in the regular online banking site first. Then on the mobi site, the email payee shows up as a regular payee. 

That said, now that I've watched the CIBC iphone video, I will put some pressure on RBC to get their own app 

Cheers,


----------



## hayesk (Mar 5, 2000)

Hmm... won't let me log in. (encountered an unexpected error) I can log in just fine with Safari on the desktop.


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

okcomputer said:


> I'd be glad it doesn't keep you logged in... No one MEANS to lose their phone (or have it stolen), and it can happen to anyone.


MobileMe subscription + remote wipe = win.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Great app, works fine for my banking.


----------



## Zoiks (Sep 5, 2005)

I'm digging it!

Much better than running around trying to find a computer free at work...

Easy on the eyes rather than pinchin and zoomin the normal page on the iPhone's tiny little screen...

Cheers!


----------



## patternmedia (Feb 5, 2010)

Very cool, good to know that our service charges are being put to good use. God bless the banks *ahem* 

No really this is cool and I'll try it -- will they have an investors edge version?


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

okcomputer said:


> now, how about rbc follows suit?


+1


----------



## tilt (Mar 3, 2005)

And how about BMO?


----------



## EggWhite (Feb 1, 2009)

Not sure if people saw but the TD app is now out: TD Canada Trust iPhone App Released! | iPhone in Canada Blog - Tips, Tricks, News, and Tutorials for Canadian iPhone Users


----------



## DempsyMac (May 24, 2007)

EggWhite said:


> Not sure if people saw but the TD app is now out: TD Canada Trust iPhone App Released! | iPhone in Canada Blog - Tips, Tricks, News, and Tutorials for Canadian iPhone Users


woo hooo


----------

